# Post Gamertag of on PS4 or Xbox One



## Smokenpassout (Jan 2, 2015)

Looking for like minded players to join me online.


----------



## Smokenpassout (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks allot, I guess nobody but me plays PS4 and Xbox One.


----------



## Mr. HighGuy (Jan 11, 2015)

AreovGreyHound XB1 play GTA5 & Ufc EA will be on later..

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## undercoverfbi (Feb 2, 2015)

Gamertag;
XBOXONE->FatCheeseMeow
{
Master Chief Collection;
Minecraft;
Evolve Open Beta;
#Idarb;
}
end/


----------



## DREAMSPACEY (Feb 7, 2015)

Xbox one: DIRTY CHALWA


----------



## sunni (Feb 8, 2015)

theres two top threads people have noted if they have xbox one or ps4. search there.
the reason i made those top two threads is so this section isnt spammed with xbox gamertags


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 9, 2015)

I play ps4 but would rather someone pm me for gamertag. I don't like random ass people but if you at least introduce yourself I won't feel so naked.


----------

